# Does anybody have a Tutorial for a Spirit Halloween-esque display?



## Halloweenperson127 (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been trying to create some architecture for my display. The problem is, I don't know what materials (paints, tape, and glue) would make it look best. I'd like to create something similar to this:






or this:







Also, is this the right section to post in?


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't have a tutorial, but most of spirit's displays are cardboard...so you could just get some large cardboard boxes (like from appliances) & cut out the shape you want & then paint them...or if you wanted to get more in-depth, maybe use thinner styrofoam sheets (it's easy to make the stone effect in them using a heat tool, but it does produce toxic fumes..i just use the cheap white stuff & it turns out great for stone)...also depends if you will be displaying outdoors or indoors...I always use gorilla glue with styrofoam...for outdoors I just caulk at the seams & use a base coat of latex/outdoor paint...then I use watered down acrylic paints for the color washes to make the stone color variations...for the stone look, I do the darker paint in the creases (spaces between stones made with the heat tool) first, and then roll the latex paint on the "raised" stone parts then do the color washing...I made columns last halloween using cardboard boxes covered with the thin styrofoam


----------



## Halloweenperson127 (Sep 17, 2015)

tzgirls123 said:


> I don't have a tutorial, but most of spirit's displays are cardboard...so you could just get some large cardboard boxes (like from appliances) & cut out the shape you want & then paint them...or if you wanted to get more in-depth, maybe use thinner styrofoam sheets (it's easy to make the stone effect in them using a heat tool, but it does produce toxic fumes..i just use the cheap white stuff & it turns out great for stone)...also depends if you will be displaying outdoors or indoors...I always use gorilla glue with styrofoam...for outdoors I just caulk at the seams & use a base coat of latex/outdoor paint...then I use watered down acrylic paints for the color washes to make the stone color variations...for the stone look, I do the darker paint in the creases (spaces between stones made with the heat tool) first, and then roll the latex paint on the "raised" stone parts then do the color washing...I made columns last halloween using cardboard boxes covered with the thin styrofoam
> View attachment 276596


Thank you!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Printed cardboard, I think most of the ones that really look good are due to having good lighting effects. Dark Souls 3 is so inspiring me I may do some cardboard walls with stone wallpaper for a room for the party this year. That is definitely an indoor only solution though if you get any weather.


----------



## Halloweenperson127 (Sep 17, 2015)

Halloweenperson127 said:


> I've been trying to create some architecture for my display. The problem is, I don't know what materials (paints, tape, and glue) would make it look best. I'd like to create something similar to this:
> View attachment 276582
> or this:
> View attachment 276583
> ...


I've been working on my display.


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

I use 1/2" Styrofoam for my wall mostly because that's all I can get here in the south. I did make a stone jail front last year and found some small pieces of 2" foam. I cut foam glued and screwed to fit the edges which gave it depth. Carved the front to look like stone and then painted it. It would work for your application. You could use 2x2 framing to hold it together, screw the foam to the framework. I use fender washers with the screws so they don't pull through. With paint you don't see them. Another option is make Terra's steel panels and carve the front. The way I make the stone look is mark lines on the edge where the grout would go and snap a chalk line. Use the lines as a guide and use a dremal to make shallow cuts. Make them random lines so it doesn't look like brick. A heat gun will soften the lines and the face. Spray foam does a good job as glue and I use regular latex paint.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Halloweenperson127 said:


> I've been working on my display.


Excellent charred zombie !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Halloweenperson127 said:


> I've been working on my display.


Excellent charred zombie !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

It seems most of the Haunters here prefer to use pink Styrofoam and or wood for most static displays such as tombstones. 

Choice of materials really depends on how you wish to deploy the display; where you wish to display it , dissemble ability and lastly your ability to obtain the look you want. 

If you are not good with drawing, I would 86 the cardboard idea.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Speaking of Spirit. If you want the quick look of stone with the ease of use of cardboard. You could always pick up the printed plastic stone sheets from Spirit and glue them to large cardboard sheets. It's quick and easy, and can be reused


----------

